# 2nd Batch



## NaturallyYou (Nov 16, 2014)

Ok - I'll admit it, I am slowly but surely becoming addicted to the art of soap making.

I know I am still a newbie, but things are coming along. I have been trying to keep my bars simple, ingredient wise; and started trying different colors.

This is how they turned out (picture attached.)

I used coconut, jojoba, and almond oils. The brown bars are colored with cinnamon and the pinkish bars are turmeric. 

For a 2nd round, I think they turned out great  cant wait to see what the curing process does for them.

Now its time to look at different types of molds and what I can do with some possible layering. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 16, 2014)

congrats on your second batch attempt , trying your soap will be the real reward , just let them cure .


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations!  You'll never go back now.   If you want to play with swirls and such, a loaf mold works great.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats these look great...............Oh techniques are such fun and there are a few to play with at the moment I think my favourite is swirling colour in my soap, In the mold swirls for me


----------



## tigersister (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats, they look great! I haven't played around with natural colorants yet, but now you totally have me eyeing the spice rack.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats on your successful batches!  I'm a newbie too, and I have to say...if you decide to pick up a "fancy" silicone mold on Amazon or at your local craft store...you can spend less than $10...then even with a simple recipe, you will feel like a rock star    Ask me how I know


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations on your second batch success.  I am in the process of doing my second batch even as I type this message.  I hope mine turns out as well.


----------



## NaturallyYou (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks lovelies for all your responses  they mean a lot!

 Tigersister - definitely try them! Its fun and it feels good to keep it "all-natural"

 Katie - you use them?!?! Don't you!! Haha. Yeah I am going to check them out. My boyfriend works at a bronze foundry and he says he has wax that we can make whatever kind of mold I want with.. So im excited to see what we come up with! 

 Martin - Definitely post some pics and let us now how they go! Goodluck!!!


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 19, 2014)

My second batch. At some point I'll learn to make soap pretty. Right now functional is my goal.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> My second batch. At some point I'll learn to make soap pretty. Right now functional is my goal.



Absolutely nothing wrong with that approach. Develop out a good recipe/technique. When you're ready to start getting creative, you'll not only be more comfortable with the process, but you'll love the way the bars look and the way they feel.


----------



## lsg (Nov 19, 2014)

Functional should be a first goal.  After that, decorative was my second goal.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 19, 2014)

It was amazing today. I took a tiny sliver and put it in some hot water in a jar.....shook it up and got bubbles. It was very exciting.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 19, 2014)

Here is a question...  How many of you are making soaps for sale?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> Here is a question... How many of you are making soaps for sale?


 
You'll find that many of us here are selling our products.  But the majority of us also did a whole lot for R&D before selling.  I myself made soap for over a year before thinking about selling.  There are also a lot of hobbyists here.  We kind of run the gamut from beginner to seriously experienced here which is why I love this forum.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> Here is a question...  How many of you are making soaps for sale?



I used to sell my soap, then quit for around 15 years. I've been "playing" for the last year or so and finally got back into the thought process of selling. My business plan is set for at the earliest, Fall of 2015. Want to see how some of the old recipes compare to a couple of tweaks on new recipes turn out. See how they last, act, cure after 6 months to a year. Especially the salt bars. 

I'm probably a little more cautious and planned in my business planning, but it's worked well for me over the years. :grin:


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Soap doesn't need to be pretty.....but it needs to be good. Work on the quality of the soap first, because if it's not good, it doesn't matter how pretty it is. Just sayin'.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 19, 2014)

That's why I'm taking it slow.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 19, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with that approach. Develop out a good recipe/technique. When you're ready to start getting creative, you'll not only be more comfortable with the process, but you'll love the way the bars look and the way they feel.



Awesome advice JustBeachy I have used the same recipe for 98% of my logs for about five years now after striving to find the nicest recipe possible.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats! They look lovely!


----------



## NaturallyYou (Nov 20, 2014)

Martin-Scott: Congrats on your 2nd batch, they look awesome! I've found a few recipes I like so far, and just decided to wing it with the coloring... It worked out great for me, but everyone has their own method and what works best.

 I am definitely thinking about "function" when making my soap, but am also thinking, "what do you have to loose," trying different recipes and combinations. That's part of the fun I think 

 One day soon I plan on selling, why not? Share my creations with people around the world - sounds awesome..  

 <3 this forum, just sayin.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 20, 2014)

I am thinking perhaps one day I may think about the business aspects....but for now I'm having fun playing....and looking forward to my first shower with my own creation.


----------

